# tesco value small animal bedding, Reptile Safe???



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

so im mooching about in my local store and im the OH is looking at treats for her dog, so im randomly picking things up and looking at them (being somwhat bored) and i see tesco value animal bedding (or something like that its value and its wood shavings) is marked reptile safe 

is this true (i dont currently have any species i keep on shavings but its something to know for the future)


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Wouldnt use it for a "smal animal" let alone a snake, it moulded only hours after it was in my rabbits litter box, stunk, wasnt kiln dried and was dusty.


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

I would not use shavings for a reptile at all, let alone really cheap ones


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

I have used hamster bedding (sawdust type) for my cornsnake for 10yrs, never had an issue. I pay around £3 for a pillow sized, compressed bag from Pets At Home.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I was buying really expensive woodshavings for my hammies, but i thought i'd get one of those and thye alot better tbh, last longer, more absorbent.. Havent used on reps though.


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

Toeboe said:


> I have used hamster bedding (sawdust type) for my cornsnake for 10yrs, never had an issue. I pay around £3 for a pillow sized, compressed bag from Pets At Home.



sorry but i have to quote you there that what your doing is wrong for 1 pets at home are the worst pet selling shop around many can vouch for me. two saw dust is a very bad bedding for snakes and reptiles as its very dusty! and you wouldnt see a snake in the wild collecting sawdust for a bedding. they arent instant problems they are long term. im pretty sure aswell theirs a type of wood that snakes react bad too. im not saying it because i hide on forums slagging others off im replying back because i think what your doing is wrong. i hope some others will see this

just like to mention allso my rat hated the stuff constantly sneezing because it was dusty! when its made for rodents and other animals. in my eyes another make money scheme and youve fell for it. pets at home 1000000000000 customers -0


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

7109 said:


> sorry but i have to quote you there that what your doing is wrong for 1 pets at home are the worst pet selling shop around many can vouch for me. two saw dust is a very bad bedding for snakes and reptiles as its very dusty! and you wouldnt see a snake in the wild collecting sawdust for a bedding. they arent instant problems they are long term. im pretty sure aswell theirs a type of wood that snakes react bad too. im not saying it because i hide on forums slagging others off im replying back because i think what your doing is wrong. i hope some others will see this
> 
> just like to mention allso my rat hated the stuff constantly sneezing because it was dusty! when its made for rodents and other animals. in my eyes another make money scheme and youve fell for it. pets at home 1000000000000 customers -0


 
i think its pine they react badly to


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

7109 said:


> sorry but i have to quote you there that what your doing is wrong for 1 pets at home are the worst pet selling shop around many can vouch for me. two saw dust is a very bad bedding for snakes and reptiles as its very dusty! and you wouldnt see a snake in the wild collecting sawdust for a bedding. they arent instant problems they are long term. im pretty sure aswell theirs a type of wood that snakes react bad too. im not saying it because i hide on forums slagging others off im replying back because i think what your doing is wrong. i hope some others will see this
> 
> just like to mention allso my rat hated the stuff constantly sneezing because it was dusty! when its made for rodents and other animals. in my eyes another make money scheme and youve fell for it. pets at home 1000000000000 customers -0


 
It's like like the calci-sand 'completly digestible and great with leopard geckos!' yet we all know these are one of the largest causes of impaction.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

I hear what you are saying and dont dismiss your concerns. But my corn is in excess of 5ft, strike feeds every time, sheds complete every time, shows no signs of ill health and does not appear to sneeze or cough. It is approx 14yrs old and has been on hamster bedding for most of its life.
Yes, when a fresh batch of the substrate is dropped into the viv there is a small amount of dust, as one would expect, but this does not linger and within a minute or so is gone. 
I certainly would not condone it for a baby snake, but neither would I condemn anyone for trying a juvenile upwards. *If my snake was showing any illness that I even remotely suspected was from substrate I would remove it*. But it isnt and is as healthy as anything on any more widely accepted substrate. 
Its good to debate these things though, lets hope the extremists dont start on me, taking things out of context as they usually do. :whip:


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

TCReptile said:


> It's like like the calci-sand 'completly digestible and great with leopard geckos!' yet we all know these are one of the largest causes of impaction.



Well mentioned but calci sand is a differnt topic completly......


Sorry Toe but i may belive in other ways to keep animals.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Its fair comment, and if you have any doubts you should go with what makes you feel safe. I'm not forcing my methods on anyone, I was just adding info based on my experiences.: victory:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I have used this for my gerbils and hamsters. I have an unopened pack here too.. never noticed it said that it was fine for reptiles on it before but just looked, how odd.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

never seen "ideal for exotics" on the Lidl digital thermometer I bought today. How odd!!! 
I suppose everybody should just go buy Exo Terra ones for £10+. I like a lot of others paid £2.99. 
Dont start!


----------

